

Show HN: Alive - Live Programming for C# - Permit
http://comealive.io

======
breakingcups
This is really cool stuff! Is it built using Roslyn?

------
flippant
It looks kind of like the InstaRepl in LightTable.

~~~
Permit
I think the main difference is that Alive can run any piece of code you unit
test. This means we can run code dependent on state.

We're hoping thus makes it easier to read and modify code written by others.

